# Mutti, Mutti...!



## Telekomunikacja (1 September 2004)

Nur 'mal so in die Runde geworfen...

Wer kennt die schönsten "Mutti-Witze"?   

Bsp.:
- Mutti, Mutti, ich will aber nicht nach Amerika.
- Sei ruhig und schwimm weiter!


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Hi.

"Mutti, Mutti, darf ich mit Opa spielen?
"*Nein!* Der bleibt jetzt bebraben!"

"Mutti, Mutti, ich mag nicht mehr im Kreis laufen!"
"*Sei ruhig!* Sonst nagel ich Dir das andere Bein auch noch fest!"


Oder hier:
http://humor1.de/witze/witz-13879-mutti-mutti.html

Gruß

Stan


----------



## sascha (8 September 2004)

"Mutti, Mutti, muss ich das ganze Ei essen?"

"Ja."

"Mutti, Mutti, auch den Schnabel?"


----------



## scrat007 (8 September 2004)

"Mutti Mutti, warum läuft Papa im zickzack über die Wiese?"

"Sei still und lad nach"


----------



## Mindolluin (8 September 2004)

"Mutti, Mutti, ich mag Oma nicht."

"Sei still, es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt."


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2004)

Gestern abend beim Schachspielen ist mir wieder einmal dieser OT-thread... und zudem eine Frage eingefallen, die meine Aufmerksamkeit beinahe mehr auf sich gezogen hat, als das Spiel.

Das spricht entweder nicht gerade für meine Konzentrationsfähigkeit, oder nicht für die Spannung des Spiels -- oder aber nicht für beides. Also dagegen.  :gruebel: 

Es gibt doch - neben allerlei sonstigen Unterstellungen - ein on-dit, dass damals in der DDR die Männer ihre Gattinen "Mutti" genannt hätten.

Stimmt das? Wenn ja: Wieso? Weiß jemand mehr darüber?

P.S.

Sohn:  Muppi, Muppi! Wahum biich jo toof?
Mutti: Weiß ich nicht! Frag' Vati!!

Sohn:  Vapi, Vapi! Wahum biich jo toof?
Vater: Haichichnich!


----------



## Hase007 (9 September 2004)

Mutti Mutti, der Hund fic*t.

 :x Pfui, schau blos ned hin. So ein perverses Schwein.

Ja, Mutti. Das würde ich ja gerne, aber es tut so weh.     :bigcry:


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2004)

Mutti, Mutti, mir ist so schwindelig,

Stell dich nicht so an, es ist doch erst der Vorwaschgang!


----------



## Avor (13 September 2004)

"Mutti, Mutti, sind Politiker Menschen?"

"Nein, mein Kind, die fressen  Gras."


Gute Nacht!

Avor


----------



## Leon (3 Oktober 2004)

Mutti,Mutti, Opa ist die Treppe runtergefallen! Ist ja gut, jetzt bind ihm die Schnürsenkel wieder auseinander.


----------



## Kalle59 (15 Februar 2005)

Du Pappi, was ist eigentlich *Multi-Tasking?*

Keine Ahnung, da must du *Mutti-Asking*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Juni 2005)

> "Mami, wie kommt es, dass du so weiche Hände hast?" — "Weil Papi immer abspült!"
> 
> "Du Papa, kann ich mit Opa spielen?" — "Nein, heute bleibt der Sarg zu."
> 
> ...


*(KEINE WERBUNG!)*


----------

